# Spanning the BBQ Globe...Week 2?



## Greg Rempe (Sep 18, 2007)

Is there anyone who is competing this coming weekend that is interested in being a reporter form your event.

I am looking to get a consensus time to do the Friday and Saturday report.

If you are interested, please PM me and let me know and we can compile a group to do it this week.  

PS, another site has picked up the show and is promoting us too...just in case that motivates anyone to do it...no, I'm not kidding!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 20, 2007)

Last call for this week...anyone....anyone.... :?


----------

